#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-10-05
<CaseyM> Morning folks!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-10-02
<Mike_HH> is anyone awake at this hour
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-10-03
<TommyT> Greetings, everyone! Anyone here for chat night?
<az7> woo chat night !
<az7> anybody hitting up pyarkansas this month?
<TommyT> I saw the notices but I have never been to pyarkansas events.
<TommyT> I see there are 68 people registered for PyArkansas 2012
<az7> ah, thanks for reminding me
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-10-05
<Mike_H> anyone cold yet?
<Mike_H> I am
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-09-30
<module000> still alive in  here?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-10-02
<TommyT> Greetings! Here for a moment to see who's around.
<TommyT> Good night!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-10-05
<TommyT> Greets!
